# Oase FiltoSmart 300 Thermo



## Dave Y (30 Nov 2019)

Hi Folks,

I'm looking for some filter advice please 
I'm trying to decide between an Oase Filtosmart 300 thermo and a Fluval 307. Both similar prices, the Oase is slightly less flow but the heater feature is appealing.

The main question is noise - which one is the quieter filter? Is there much in it?
Does anyone have experience with both of these?
The tank currently has an internal which is dead silent, I'm trying to avoid complaints from the better half when switching to external.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (30 Nov 2019)

Why not the bio master 250? Aren’t they around the same price? Convenience of the pre filter too.


----------



## Dave Y (30 Nov 2019)

The biomaster is a bit more money, about £40 from loking around.  To be honest i wasnt sure what i would be getting for the extra money that the filtosmart wouldnt give me?


----------



## Dave Y (30 Nov 2019)

Sorry, ignore the question mark. The pre-filter. Anything else? Or is it just a better filter?


----------



## john dory (30 Nov 2019)

Hi.

I have a biomaster 600 and a fluval 406.
Not much in it..noise wise.


----------



## Siege (30 Nov 2019)

What size tank have you got and are you using co2?

The BioMaster gives you easy priming, the prefilter and loads more space for media.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (30 Nov 2019)

I think I would probably pay the £40 extra for the prefilter. As a newcomer to the hobby, I can confirm it repays you back a few months in when maintenance isn’t so much of a novelty...or maybe I’m lazy


----------



## Dave Y (30 Nov 2019)

Its a Fluval Roma 200, not the ideal scapers tank but its what I have 
No CO2 - the budget doesnt stretch to that at the moment, im happy with its progress as low tech though. I know the general rule is 10x turnover but figured as a low tech the 307/300 size filter would be ok.


----------



## Siege (30 Nov 2019)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the info.

Personally I’d go with the biomaster 350 as a minimum or save up and get the 600. For both filters change the prefilter to the courser 30ppi orange sponges to maintain flow on your 200L tank.

Should you decide to move to co2 in the future you’ll want the 600 (the 350 won’t do it).

Without co2 the 350 will do it, just.

No priming function on the filtosmart and so much more room for media in the biomaster plus the prefilter.

We tried the filtosmart 100 on a 60p 60L tank and it didn’t do the job. Instead the 250 thermo works well. Just a comparison to give you an idea.

The 100 is just ‘ok’ on a low energy 45p but a pain to prime.

Hope that gives you food for thought!


----------



## Siege (30 Nov 2019)

Forgot to say in my experience Fluval are excellent pumps but the whole thing is made of rubbish horrible plastic that is as brittle as can be and hurts your fingers every time you touch it!


----------



## Dave Y (30 Nov 2019)

Hi Siege,
Thanks for sharing your experience, much appreciated.
I didnt realise the filtosmart had no primer - i could do without that pain.

You are right about the future proofing, may go CO2 one day so worth planning ahead. Some thinking to do  Need to sell a kidney for this hobby!


----------



## Siege (30 Nov 2019)

Dave Y said:


> Hi Siege,
> Thanks for sharing your experience, much appreciated.
> I didnt realise the filtosmart had no primer - i could do without that pain.
> 
> You are right about the future proofing, may go CO2 one day so worth planning ahead. Some thinking to do  Need to sell a kidney for this hobby!



No problem at all 

I’d rather you asked than spend cash on something that is not as good as you hoped or you wish to upgrade in a year’s time, I think we’ve all done it!


----------



## Dave Y (30 Nov 2019)

Already did that with the tank - bought it 2nd hand before finding this place and realising its not ideal 

But its enabled me to build up a tank that i can spend hours looking at so happy days. Especially love my shrimp, im addicted to watching them swim around and work


----------

